

The Oldest Advertisements for Books - benbreen
http://medievalbooks.nl/2014/12/05/medieval-spam-the-oldest-advertisements-for-books/

======
aw3c2
I love this blog. Such a perfect example of someone sharing his knowledge
freely like in the "good old days of the internet".

~~~
benbreen
He has a fantastic eye for the interesting detail. Historical research is
filled with fun things like this but for whatever reason, historians don't
usually share them widely. Before his current blog he had this Tumblr which is
also worth checking out:

[http://erikkwakkel.tumblr.com](http://erikkwakkel.tumblr.com)

~~~
agumonkey
Impressive amount of beautiful surprises here.

ps: I was just talking with someone last week about publicity, and what was
the oldest form of non local, non hearsay publicity. This cannot come at a
better time.

